# Game 59: Wizards @ Heat (2/25 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 25, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No excuses for this one. Wizards have 1 road win all season. Bosh needs a big, bounce back game.

Hopefully Mike is cleared to play.

Heat get their 1st look at John Wall, who missed the 1st two games we played the Wizards.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


>


this


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

well, at least we know Chris Bosh will shoot better than he did last night. it really can't get much worse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I hope Bosh bounces back tonight, and we get this one done early so we can start getting ready for this weekend.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller will again sit this game out because of that ear infection

Also..


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelsta during the pregame shoot to Chris Bosh, after his 1 of 18: "Better not hesitate."


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

has Bosh said anything after last nights performance? If that embarrassment doesn't light a fire under him nothin will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a couple of Bosh quotes..


> “They didn’t do anything,” Bosh said. “I just missed shots. They played good defense when it was time. That’s what they’re known for, but at the end of the day, I was what we call butt-naked wide open.”
> 
> "The shots felt good," said Bosh, who mostly settled for a series of jumpers. "Everything was online. They felt good. I've just got to wipe this out."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Miller, get healthy! This is beyond ridiculous - it's an ear infection!? How does that stop you from running and shooting!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ear infections can get pretty bad.

Also I'm calling it right now, Wizards will be held below 80.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh please make your first few shots...please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

11-14 since the all star break now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep it up Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew Nick Young would kill us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Slowed down after the 6-0 start..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why is Mario backpedaling casually while Wall is running full speed past 4 guys?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving Mario when he's confident.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

According to the stats along the bottom of FoxSports screen, Wizards have gone on a 10-0 run. The score is 9-6 to Wizards.

Hmm.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is off...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre hitting all their jumpers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat start out leading 6-0, then allow a 14-3 run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is going for his own 1-18 at this point, throwing up retarded floaters at the basket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez we look ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is keeping us afloat. Yeh, Rio...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario. Who is this guy?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Henceforth, Miami's Big 3 shall be LeBron, Wade, and Chalmers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MVP Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crzy pass by Lebron and crazy finish by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 0-3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre absolutely killing us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice they put in Z, you need length against this huge frontline


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is now 1/21 over the past 2 games. Yikes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit, get a stop...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't break your record so soon Bosh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ amazing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-20 after 1

Really need Bosh to get it going here to start the 2nd. Get that confidence back up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why has LeBron at the end of every quarter for the past month settled for a long shot?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't believe I'm saying this...

Thank god for Mario Chalmers in that quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Fail. One of those is an emu


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at Bosh in that last Raptors pic. Looks completely different. Dude needs to regain that weight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Look at Bosh in that last Raptors pic. Looks completely different. Dude needs to regain that weight.


And those dreads


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pick Adam


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet reverse layup by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade And1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> ^Fail. One of those is an emu


Haha, I wish I'd made it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight baskets by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade with the patented andNONE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick floater by Wade. 4 straight baskets.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade oh my


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade again!

5 straight baskets.

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Who does Wade think he is? Boobie Gibson?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333333

6 straight baskets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333333 and1

WOW


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

sdfasdfasdf WADE frgqfqwefqwefefqwefw


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

and none


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As hot as he is, he still cant hit a free throw 

Wade again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane Wade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, that was an insane andNONE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane is doing a great job stepping up and helping out Chalmers tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Dwyane is doing a great job stepping up and helping out Chalmers tonight


:yep:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mo Evans doesn't like to give up fouls to Wade. We all know that they have a twitter beef started by our own Jace.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Best player to ever wear #00 = Robert Parish.

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 333333

please get hot from 3 again, Eddie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh scores!

:worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After the last game in WAshington and the start here tonight, Nick Young is getting to be like Ben Gordon against the Heat. When they shoot, I think its always going in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you, Nick Young


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Young going crazy...stop him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the **** is with nick young


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

McGee has 10 boards in the first half, still 3 minutes to go..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody needs to hit him. Can't let him lay the ball up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My 80 point prediction is not looking very good


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ugly by Eddie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great and1 by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron get big


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 straight points for Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man that was a terrible call on Howard


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember when people knew who Josh Howard was?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-61 at the half

Washington is hitting a lot of mid range J's tonight. But the D has to pick up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ben Gordon, Jason Terry, Jamal Crawford, Nick Young


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ben Gordon, Jason Terry, Jamal Crawford, Nick Young


Stop swearing. Children visit this site.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Remember when people knew who Josh Howard was?


I was about to post this. The guy was Dallas' 2nd most consistent player for a few years. Now he's just out there going unnoticed. This is just his 13th game back from a torn ACL though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ben Gordon, Jason Terry, Jamal Crawford, Nick Young


God help us if 2 of those players ever ended up on the same team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Stop swearing. Children visit this site.


Is there a way to change the swear filter to randomly pick one of those names?

What the Ben Gordon is Bosh doing out there?
Bosh stop being a little Jason Terry and grab a rebound.
Chris Bosh Jamal Crawfords his pants everytime he goes up against KG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I want Nick Young down here real bad. Him or J.R. Smith. We'd roll teams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is there a way to change the swear filter to randomly pick one of those names?
> 
> What the Ben Gordon is Bosh doing out there?
> Bosh stop being a little Jason Terry and grab a rebound.
> Chris Bosh Jamal Crawfords his pants everytime he goes up against KG.


That would be so awesome for the Heat forum.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow I didn't even realize we scored 43 points in that second quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade still hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Young Still hot. My goodness...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet pump fake, drive and layup by Mario


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

m...v....p


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a sneaking suspicion that last weekend Bill Self kicked Chalmers' ass around and gave him a talk about representing Kansas well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam, whatever happened needs to become a weekly routine for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits a J.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BOSH FINALLY


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Noooooooo Mario did a Mario thing. Is this the end?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Noooooooo Mario did a Mario thing. Is this the end?


We're all just waiting for this great play to take a drastic turn arent we? :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just wait. He'll pull out his devastating jabstep in a minute.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't care how he's gone as long as he's gone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp now 18-20 or so on his last 20 shots


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dampier is 16 for his last 18


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Run the offense through Damp. It's that simple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Damp

sick pass


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers2Dampier is the new Hardaway2Zo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris, get off your ****ing feet and attack those rebounds!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario2Damp. Oh ****. Our dynamic duo has to be Mario and Damp. The others just aren't cut out for it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan in lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need this momentum to face the Knicks. They're down 8 to start the 4th against the Cavs..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron starting to over power people.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys got a link to this game? Looks like a pretty good one and NBA TV is hardly going live to it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Mario getting the ball after a turnover and calming the team down. Our Little General.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick step back J by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMFG Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wall needs to slow down. He's way too fast :laugh:

88-84 after 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

See, Chalmers could have got that 3 when he got the pass from Z. However he's so confident and clutch, he waits till there's 1 second left and still drills it. MVP type play right there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> You guys got a link to this game? Looks like a pretty good one and NBA TV is hardly going live to it.


Check your PM.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Look at Mario getting the ball after a turnover and calming the team down. Our Little General.


My stomach turned a little.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Adam & Poet. :cheers:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade made that shot about 5x harder than it needed to be


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1(none) by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great here comes the missed FT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick runner by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I just don't understand Dwyane Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

andNONE completed :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z shows Bosh how it's done


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has come out in this 4th like he did in the 2nd


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is trolling everyone and everything


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Wade and Z have better chemistry than LeBron and Z.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

In other news Cavs up 10 on the Knicks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, the Wizards are hitting a lot of J's tonight.

Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bosh gets the and1!

about time, Chris.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm still mad at Wade for being 1-5 from the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sick layup


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade going to the line with 37, leaving the line with...?

38


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade will you stop missing free throws ffs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade can hit the toughest of shots yet cant hit free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just hit the toughest shot he's has the past 2 nights.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, eat that **** McGee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. 40 for him


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

40 for DW3!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wiz keep this reasonably close and Wade is going for 50 tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Nick Young with 30 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the ****?!

nick Young


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron takes the charge from Wall, but how ****ing fast is that guy?! Ridiculous


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh hitting rim there was his best play of the season


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh looked like Zach Randolph in that infamous youtube clip where he dribbles himself into oblivion.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It was kind of sad that literally everything stopped as soon as Wade was denied the ball. Does plan B not exist in this offense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh coming around. nice J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, if Wade made that..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hack-a-Damp


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

McGee is so dumb


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards have hit their J's all night long. Thankfully our offense has been great or else this could have easily been an upset.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hack a Damp twice in a row lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp made 3 of 4. If they were smart they would have done a hack a Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dampier's got icy cold veins


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha I thought Lebron was Dampier on my stream the way he was tipping that ball


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damp made 3 of 4. If they were smart they would have done a hack a Wade.


Yep :laugh:

**** you Nick Young!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hack a Wade in effect


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The dumbass side of Mario just showed his face.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No, I refuse to believe Chalmers did that. Mario is awesome and totally consistent and our starting PG for the next 5 years.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

At least Lebron is hitting them tonight. Seems like they alternate ****ty performances from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 121-113

Horrible D throughtou but the offense stepped up.

Wade with 41.

Lebron with a pretty quiet 25,8,7.

Bosh came back around to have a nice game with 15 and 8.

Mario was Mario...which is becoming a good thing


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> No, I refuse to believe Chalmers did that. Mario is awesome and totally consistent and our starting PG for the next 5 years.


We'll pretend it was Wade. He's done enough for us to forgive him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ear infections can get pretty bad.
> 
> Also I'm calling it right now, Wizards will be held below 80.


haha look at me i dum


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade will be firmly over 50% from the field for the season after his performance tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wade will be firmly over 50% from the field for the season after his performance tonight.


Yup, he's now at 50.2% and Lebron is getting closer to being over 49%. Had Lebron not started the 1st 6 weeks around 45%, he'd be above 50 right now.

It would be pretty crazy to see 2 wing players on the same team, scoring over 25 and both being over 50%.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Poet's avy! Awesome.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I need to fix the size. Lets do this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, he's now at 50.2% and Lebron is getting closer to being over 49%. Had Lebron not started the 1st 6 weeks around 45%, he'd be above 50 right now.
> 
> It would be pretty crazy to see 2 wing players on the same team, scoring over 25 and both being over 50%.












These two came real close in the '90 and '91 seasons. Scottie slacked off and only scored 19.3 & 21.6, respectively, and never got over 50% after that. Jordan's numbers were unreal, though. Anyone who seriously thinks Kobe is even close because he has 5 rings and scored 81 should turn in their basketball fan card. Nonsense.

But what Dwyane and LeBron are doing is absolutely bonkers, and to me its one of the main components that separates them from the Kobes, Durants, and Melos, and makes them more comparable to His Heirness. They're high-scoring, non-chuckers. The national pundits better give Dwyane his due for being such a player while shooting over 50%. That's impressive for a power player, ridonk for a high-production wing. When you take into account the slow start due to no preseason, and the occasional nearly unprecedented-prior-to-this-new-role-forcing season clunker of a game, its that much more impressive. When these guys are really grooving in a season or two we may see all three comfortably over .500.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade not being seriously considered for MVP makes me sick tbh. Dude never gets the respect he deserves. as Riley says BIW Best in World.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. I go back and forth on this a bit, but right now I firmly believe that Dwyane's best is better than LeBron's. LeBron's looks more impressive and dominant because of his physical gifts, but Dwyane's zone may be zonier than LeBron's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I will also show support for our favorite bird ancestor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Lebron's defense puts him over Wade. He's simply better and more consistent on that end.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wade is a great help defender, but he's nowhere near LeBron when it comes to 1 on 1 defense


----------

